# Fodder, feed, saving money



## Agreenwd888 (Sep 3, 2017)

I currently spend over $100 a week feeding 5 dairy goats that are on a grass pasture year round. 1/2 bale of hay $20, calf manna $48, boss $23, alfalfa pellets $26. I also cut waddle, hibiscus, fennel and some greens from garden. Any recommendations on how to get my feed cost down? Anyone successful with growing Fodder? Or other types of garden feedstuff? I don't have access to woods. If so what types, where do you get seed, how many pounds per goat? What condition are your goats? My goats body condition is currently 2-2.5. I also give them sweet lix mineral and copper bolus every 5 months.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How much calf manna and BOSS are you feeding? Both of those should be very small amounts per day. The oil can coat intestines and stop absorption.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Where are you getting hay? How big are the bales?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

My goats don’t cost that much per week right now, and we have 9 goats ranging from 8 months to 3.5 years old. Plus, 6 of the does have young kids on them. 

I only give alfalfa hay to the goats that need it - right now only 1 does.

Each goat - that needs it - gets a couple cups of grain/alfalfa pellets once a day (except for one, she gets a cup at night as well). They only get BOSS if they are too thin or need more of a shine to their coat - and then we only give about 1/4 a cup per day. 

I really like feeding beet pulp. Even a little bit of it seems to help them stay in good condition. 

Also, in the winter we plant a field of rye grass + clover for the goats. They LOVE it, and it helps keep the cost of hay down. It also boosts milk production in our cows. We haven’t had lactating goats on it yet though (this year we accidentally planted it too late and so it still isn’t ready).


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have a goat buddy that did the fodder thing and he was over the moon when he sold his because it cost so much money. That’s all I can tell you. But at the same time I don’t think he was paying as much as you on Hay either! 
For me I ended up cutting grain out and giving protein tubs, I didn’t do it because of cost just because I was running into issues with grain and having a large amount of goats but that ended up being a HUGE cut to my feed bill. I have boers not dairy but once they got over their hissy fit or not getting grain I see no difference between their condition and giving grain. I also agree that it sounds like you are giving a big amount of calf manna and the boss which is the two most expensive things. The main thing people like about calf manna is it’s high in protein, what a lot of people don’t understand is the body will only use so much of that protein, the rest just goes out. So if your giving a large amount, protein wise, it’s the same as giving them very little, which is why most people say only give a small amount. The BOSS is high in fat but like mentioned a lot can cause more harm then good. What some people do instead of the BOSS is adds a little cooking oil in. Again a LITTLE to up the fat. I don’t like how high BOSS is in phosphorus so if I have one that needs a little extra that’s usually what I add.


----------



## Agreenwd888 (Sep 3, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> My goats don't cost that much per week right now, and we have 9 goats ranging from 8 months to 3.5 years old. Plus, 6 of the does have young kids on them.
> 
> I only give alfalfa hay to the goats that need it - right now only 1 does.
> 
> ...


Prices on Maui are high. Everything is imported. Im feeding .8 cup calf manna and .8 cup boss per goat per day. Is that too much? My goats are a 2-2.5 bc and in late pregnancy. I have another thread going about minerals I'm wondering if copper deficiency is the underlying issue and causing them to not gain weight. According to my weigh tape my goats range from 140-185 pounds. I have a couple large saanens.


----------



## Agreenwd888 (Sep 3, 2017)

I currently feed .8 cup calf manna, .8 cup boss, 2.5 cups alfalfa pellets and about 1 pound alfalfa hay per goat per day. They are all due to kid between today and the next 4 weeks. According to my weigh tape they weigh 140-185 pounds . 140 being my yearling with a single. My larger saanens give 3-4 quarts at the beginning of their lactation and drop quickly in body condition to feeling bony. Im trying to get ahead of the game and keep them from losing bc. I've discovered the iron in my water may be a problem, just got a water filter. And going to up my copper bolus. And hoping to find a way to lower feed cost. I can get half bales for $20 or full bales for $40. I get the half because I can't move the heavier ones.


----------



## Agreenwd888 (Sep 3, 2017)

I'll lessen the boss to 1/4 cup each


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

Agreenwd888, being located where you are is definitely a disadvantage when it comes to the cost of keeping goats. Importing all of your feed/hay/fodder is expensive plain and simple. You may want to cut back the number of goats if the cost is something that you can't afford or don't want to spend that much taking care of. Here in Texas our feed is not that expensive. I spend $6.85 for a 50 lb bag of dairy pellets 16 % protein. $11.00 for Alfalfa pellets 50 lb bag and $12.25 for 50 lb bag of crimp oats. Yes I cut out the whole corn "Ksalvagno" and "Mariarose" and others that convinced me to do so. Also $5.00 for a 55 lb bale of hay @ 16% protein. Of that feed, I am now feeding non-lactating does and bucks the following amounts of feed per animal per day: 10 ounces cup full of dairy pellets, 5 half cup (5 oz) of alfalfa and 5 oz of crimp oats. Then I keep hay out free choice. Now during the day the goats go out and graze on 5 acres of pasture. Right now only some small short green vegetation is growing but the goats seem to love it. I would estimate my weekly feed bill at 3 bales of hay @ 15.00, one and half sack of dairy pellets @ $10.50, a 1/3 sack of alfalfa pellets @ $3.66 and 1/4 sack of crimp oats @ $3.06 for a total of 32.22 per week. This is not counting minerals that I feed which is Manna Pro mixed 50/50 with Diamond V yeast.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Agreed, your location is what's hurting you. (The cost of living in paradise? ) A square bale of alfalfa is only $4-6 here. 

I think you could cut down on the BOSS, that's more of a handful amount type thing.

Maybe consider cutting down to just a couple, I know that's not the answer you're looking for.  But I'm not sure what else one could really do, without having a decent amount of their diet coming from pasture/forage.


----------



## NicoleV (Dec 12, 2015)

Find someone that will share the cost of caring for your goats in exchange for enjoying their milk! It's probably not legal to sell it, but it happens a lot "under the table" so to speak. Dairy goats are expensive!


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

How much acreage do you have available to plant? Do you have to plant only with native grasses? With where you are located, I anticipate they have some pretty strict guidelines you have to follow to prevent invasive plant species from overtaking the native grasses. You may want to ask your local extension office? Natural Resource Center? what you are allowed to plant and go from there. Goats like weeds, blackberries, and lots of brush.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Really she has everything she needs. Dayna uses very little boughten food anymore. cocoanuts is one ground cocoanut must be worked up very slowly but can take the place of most of your grain.


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

I posted this site a few days ago on a post titled "Copper deficiency" for those who are feeding a lot of Alfalfa. Please read what it has to say about Alfalfa pellets and Alfalfa hay and then make up your own mind about how you feed Alfalfa. In my opinion "Moderation" is the key. 
https://thriftyhomesteader.com/goats-and-copper-deficiency/


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a fodder system that produces 900 lbs. of fodder a day. My recommendation is don't!!!!! 
Fodder is 85% water weight. water has no nutritional value. the 900 lbs. of fodder is equivalent to 250 lbs. of hay, the bottom line is your goats can not eat enough fodder to fulfill there nutritional needs.
but if you do not believe me i have a great system that i will sell you for half of what i have in to it.
if you don't want it i plan on converting the container in to a creamery.


----------

